# Treats for puppies?



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone had any recommendations on suitable treats for puppies to use when training. I'm looking for some rewards to give my poo when I bring him home and begin to crate train, teach commands etc. The only treats I've seen are mainly for adults such as dentastix. So any recommendations will be highly appreciated, thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When your pup first comes home I think the best treats are some of their puppy food - if they are on kibble (dried food) that is brilliant, if they are on raw it is a bit more tricky.
Personally I think that if you offer cheese or sausage or dried fish etc to baby pups you risk upsetting their tummies and also teaching them that there are better things to eat than their food which might contribute to them becoming fussy eaters.
(Mine quite liked little bits of chopped up apple...)
Once they get to about 3 months you can start introducing bits of higher value treats.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

We used kibble for the first few months. After that, little bits of dried liver. Now, the treat selection has expanded quite a bit!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I used kibble until I switched off kibble. Then freeze dried meats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

we use some natural puppy treats I got from pets at home. I break them up into smaller pieces though so Rupert only gets a small amount at a time. We've only had him a week and he already responds to sit and stay.


----------

